# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Ima li tko Kushies classic velike?

## cekana

...a da su mu viška   :Grin:  ja bih rado koju. Za ljeto su mi bile izvanredne  :D

----------


## Zorana

Imas pp  :Smile:

----------


## cekana

To se zove brzina   :Sing:

----------


## stephanie

*cekana* dobre su za ljeto?
Nisu preširoke između nogu za hodače? (mislim da sam tako negdje pročitala)

----------


## Dia

dobre su za ljeto jer imaju onaj unutarnji plasticni sloj, pa izdrze 1-2 piskenja a da nisu izvana mokre
nama nisu siroke medu nogicama jer su dosta tanke pa se uspiju stisnuti

----------


## stephanie

Eh, još sam da kooooonačnooo stignu u babyshop i sve bi bilo super.
(izvana ih nigdje ne mogu naručiti)

----------


## Iva M.

Jooj...imam ih već neko vrijeme samo nikako da ih stavim na net.   :Embarassed:  

Ako je netko zainteresiran neka me kontaktira na 
babyshop.info@hi.t-com.hr ili na pp.

Imam i Kushies Basic.

----------

